
When a Data Warehouse Can’t Keep It Real-Time - wochiquan
https://imply.io/post/when-a-data-warehouse-cant-keep-it-real-time
======
tarun_anand
Thanks for writing this. We evaluated it for building funnels on behavioural
events data but found that it didn't seem to fit naturally.

This was very surprising given it was one of the original use cases.

Is it possible to write a funnel query that is time ordered such that A
happens before B?

